# link anchor text



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi,

I am try to do some SEO on my own. One thing that come up quite often is link and the importance of the right anchor text. I notice some people's signature in the forum use anchor text like Tshirt Forum instead of typing the whole www.t-shirtfourm.com. Can you guys tell me how to do that. I try just putting the


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mashPotato said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am try to do some SEO on my own. One thing that come up quite often is link and the importance of the right anchor text. I notice some people's signature in the forum use anchor text like Tshirt Forum instead of typing the whole www.t-shirtfourm.com. Can you guys tell me how to do that. I try just putting the


----------



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Rodney, i will give thos BB code a try.


----------

